# danger, dancing with your hav can be detrimental to your health!



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco and i were so inspired by dancing with the stars we decided to give it a try however i was no match for her and soon wound up on the floor with a broken foot. after being in a cast for 5 weeks i am unable to go to eukanuba on saturday. i wanted to meet up with dana and finally hook up with leslie (we keep missing each other). i have been looking forward to it all year. i am feeling very sorry for myself. judy


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohhh....ouch! Hope you are back on your feet soon. 
At least it wasn't worse. And maybe there's a reason you're not supposed to go to Eukanuba. I know, probably doesn't help. Today I'm trying to have a "Glass Half Full" day...hope it wears off on you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Judy- how awful! I hope you get well soon and I am hoping those going to Euk will get photos to share for the rest of us!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judy, I'm so sorry you got hurt! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh dear! Sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's why I stay on the couch and watch! Sorry to hear you hurt your foot and hope you feel better quickly!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Judy, sorry to hear about your foot! I can't imagine being in a cast so long. UGH! Hope you feel better soon. I too am hoping for pics from EUK!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That really stinks. I hope you will up in no time. Dana is such a sweetie I mean Ya Ya!!! I met her at National and she has adopted me as her granddaughter!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Judy:

Sorry abut your foot. Can you come t the show in a wheelchair? We would love to see you.

Elayne and Racquet


----------

